
Code.Gov – Share and reuse open source code from the Federal Government - techaddict009
https://code.gov
======
molecule
previous and ongoing discussion

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12869601](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12869601)

------
panglott
I see a bunch of licenses there... GPL, Apache, &c. I suppose this has been
addressed elsewhere, but isn't everything produced by the federal government
in the public domain? Doesn't releasing it under a free software license imply
an assertion of copyright?

